# Does anyone know about Uber's insurance?



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

I was T-boned last night on my way to pick up a pax. I'm fine, but my car has substantial damage.

I've been on the phone for hours with "support", calling different numbers and the only response I've received is that someone will email me within 2-3 business days. Do they cover damage to my car?

Also, I have the additional optional 4 cents per mile coverage. I should know what that covers, too, but my brain is burned.

I only have that one car and am broke. Is there any hope? I'm freaking.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The first and most important question is....

Whose fault was It? Did you or other driver get a ticket? 

If you are relying on Uber insurance to come to the rescue, I wouldn't hold your breathe. Go down to your greenlight hub and get in front of a pimple faced millennial to get your answers.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

You hope you called 911 and got the other driver and vehicle info and took pictures. If you did and you submitted all the docs to Uber support and they say they will get back to you in 2-3 business days I would just wait the few days. They have to verify everything and then decide what to do. I would be grateful that humans will be involved to consider all the circumstances, and not a machine that instantly tells me that I'm deactivated...

P.S. What optional 4 cents a mile coverage? I never heard of this?


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Eesoso said:


> You hope you called 911 and got the other driver and vehicle info and took pictures. If you did and you submitted all the docs to Uber support and they say they will get back to you in 2-3 business days I would just wait the few days. They have to verify everything and then decide what to do. I would be grateful that humans will be involved to consider all the circumstances, and not a machine that instantly tells me that I'm deactivated...
> 
> P.S. What optional 4 cents a mile coverage? I never heard of this?


The optional 4 cents a mile "additional insurance" was rolled out here in FL about 2 momths ago. I forget wjat it covered. Sorry!



Merc7186 said:


> The first and most important question is....
> 
> Whose fault was It? Did you or other driver get a ticket?
> 
> If you are relying on Uber insurance to come to the rescue, I wouldn't hold your breathe. Go down to your greenlight hub and get in front of a pimple faced millennial to get your answers.


It was the other driver's fault as he ran the red light. He got out and ran, so I guess he was high. Passenger stayed, though, and told officer he was driving. And that I ran the light. Both lies, but I have no way to prove it. So neither of us got a ticket.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Get a dash cam, man.

The quick answer is without a passenger in your car, you are responsible for any damage to your car. Do you at least have a tnc rider on your personal coverage?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds like an accident report was filed so you will have to let the insurance companies fight it out. I'm pretty sure James River (Uber's insurance) won't be involved since a trip hadn't been started. It might be too late but it would probably be best if your insurance company didn't know you were driving for Uber. I hope you noted in the report that you saw the driver run away and the other guy take his place. That could really bite them in the butt.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry for you're loss friend. Hope you're ok.
You're in for a few surprises though, my friend, if it was your fault.

If your insurance did not know you have been doing rideshare and they find out bam! Your policy most likely cancelled. Good luck finding another insurance company to take you. Don't ya dare lie to them, it's a felony!
Hopefully they will cover it before they cancel you but they may not if injuries exceed 100K
If you take it Raiser (uber insurance co) get ready to cough up $1000 dolleros (spanglish) if they accept your claim. Thats right off the bat for the deductible. And that's just a start.

Oh you say, "uber never telld me"
"I thought this was the ultimate side hustle with my favorite beverage in the cup holder"
Unfortunately, you're prolly gonna find out the hard way (like many others) that, with uber drivers are a dime a dozen, and you'll be under the bus in no time.

Tell everyone you know to stay away from this company unless they've done their do diligence and know the full risk. It's not worth it.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

stpetej said:


> The optional 4 cents a mile "additional insurance" was rolled out here in FL about 2 momths ago. I forget wjat it covered. Sorry!
> 
> It was the other driver's fault as he ran the red light. He got out and ran, so I guess he was high. Passenger stayed, though, and told officer he was driving. And that I ran the light. Both lies, but I have no way to prove it. So neither of us got a ticket.


The 4 cents insurance gives you some medical coverage and lost wages, but I think you have to contact them separately.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Sounds like an accident report was filed so you will have to let the insurance companies fight it out. I'm pretty sure James River (Uber's insurance) won't be involved since a trip hadn't been started. It might be too late but it would probably be best if your insurance company didn't know you were driving for Uber. I hope you noted in the report that you saw the driver run away and the other guy take his place. That could really bite them in the butt.


*FLORIDA SPECIFIC INFORMATION*

In the state of Florida *YOUR INSURER can legally deny coverage* while you are _*LOGGED IN*_ in any way shape or form. Not just with a passenger, not while to a passenger, while you are _*logged in*_.

He is stuck with James river, that's his only option because his insurer is allowed *by law* to ask uber if he was online for the sole purpose of denying coverage.

OK... Here's a list of questions to determine if your car will get fixed, and by whom.

1. Were you at Fault?
(IF YES skip to #4)
(IF NO continue to #2)

2. did the other car flee the scene of the accident?
(if you WERE NOT at fault)
(IF YES continue to #4)
(If no continue to #3)

3. Was the other car insured?
(if you were NOT at fault)
(IF NO continue to #4)
(IF YES _*the other drivers policy will cover you*_)

4. Where you logged in the app?
(IF NO, your personal policy is in effect, SKIP to #6A)
(if YES, continue to #5)

5. Did you have an active trip at ANY stage (en route, waiting for a customer, with a customer) at the moment of the accident?
(IF NO, _*your screwed*_)
(IF YES, continue to #6B)

6A. Does YOUR PERSONAL policy have collision/comprehensive coverage?
(IF NO, *your screwed*)
(IF YES, _*YOUR POLICY COVERS YOU!*_)

6B. Does YOUR PERSONAL policy have collision/comprehensive coverage?
(IF NO, *your screwed*)
(IF YES, _*uber's*_ _*POLICY COVERS YOU!*_)

If "YOUR SCREWED,

There is no money to fix your car, and there is zero protection, none, zilch, nada...


----------



## robert spahn (Jan 9, 2018)

This is all terrible news about the Uber driving I have been driving about a year and a half for uber and have had no accidents I live in New Jersey. I have been researching the Insurance market for just rides share insurance. In the state of New Jersey it is very limited only two companies offer it and only as part of full coverage to your vehicle. I am a part time driver about 12 hours a week. It would cost me annually and additional $1,274.00 a year. I make is 12 hours of uber drive an average of $120.00 per week minus gas about $95.00. If I get that insurance I will have to drive 13 weeks for free. Or increase my hours with uber. I am not giving up my full time job to uber. What a mess this whole thing is with the uber insurance. I feel really bad for you stpelej. I think the public needs to know that uber and lyft and via are underinsured because I know a lot of drivers in New Jersey do not know that they are not covering for body damage to your car or injury to passenger or the uber driver. They have denied claims for bodily injury while the customer is in the car. Putting the information is good on this site but it needs to be put into main stream media.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Even if you don't opt for ride share insurance I would still get a policy with high medical coverage. Transporting people is a risky business and we live in a highly litigious country. As a NJ resident you probably already know NJ has high everything: taxes and insurance especially. This is both the privilege and curse for living in the most densely populated state in the Union with access to several major hubs (and arguably the most dynamic hub in the world) less than an hour's drive from each other.


----------

